#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  the laguna homes ChiangMai.

## ChiangMai noon

This is the village that I luve in.
It is divided into 6 phases, the newest one being the Golden Teak House Phase.

Only a couple have gone up so far and I have taken a couple of pictures of them...



I really like these style houses, but with a 13 million baht starting price, they are very expensive by Chiangmai satandards.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Thai Golden Teak House phase 6
> 
> Phase concept “Luxury living....Traditional style”
> 
>    The houses are built from teak wood and decorated in traditional Lanna style, this shows the true beauty of Thai design and architecture. We offer two styles, each has a main home, guest house, private swimming pool and landscaped garden, all of which are designed and built in the same traditional style.
> 
> The prices begin at Thirteen million five hundred and ninety thousand. Expected completion for sale is December 2006.


These are some pics of the interior from the village website...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

We've got a nice swimming pool at the village.
Great because thais don't use it till night time when you don't want to use it..

----------


## benbaaa

Bladdy hell, I paid 1.6m for my house.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I know, but the likterature says that the laguna homes is one of the most saught after properties in Chiang mai... :Smile:  

There are other designs, starting at 1.4 million.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

This is the design I got for 1.29 million.
i think they are 1.6 now though.

----------


## benbaaa

^ I prefer that style, actually.  Don't really go for all that twiddly wood.

----------


## Storekeeper

CMN,

    How many bedrooms is this ? Do you think this same house would be cheaper if built in ony of the country towns ? Did you ever find the blue prints?

SK




> This is the design I got for 1.29 million.
> i think they are 1.6 now though.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Did you ever find the blue prints?


I'm afraid not SK.

It's 110 sq metres, 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, i added a kitchen at the back for 30,000 baht.
Land is around 7,900 a sq wah, so half the cost was land cost, you can still get land in CM for less than 4,000 a sq wah.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i added a kitchen at the back for 30,000 baht.


Always cracks me up that you don't often get a kitchen in your house. MPR...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Yes, most seem happy to cook and wash up outside.
Bloody uncivilized i reckon.

Think I'll take some pics of my kitchen now.

----------


## Storekeeper

CMN ... this thread is helping me sort out a few things. One of my worries is about a house and land if I decide not to live in Phichit. I'm pretty much debt free but I've only got enough in savings to do this right but one time. Your type house fits my needs perfectly. 

My wife seems to think that we might be able to get a bargain deal on a repo through a bank. What do you think ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> My wife seems to think that we might be able to get a bargain deal on a repo through a bank. What do you think ?


That's certainly an option.
I saw some great bargains with Siam City Bank.
Might be able to find some on their website, though I haven't looked.

Unfortunately, my wife, being Thai and all is scared of ghosts and stuff.

----------


## MeMock

Where are the kitchen pics?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Coming soon.
Though I'm a bit embarrassed about my fridge after seeing yours.

----------


## Thetyim

> My wife seems to think that we might be able to get a bargain deal on a repo through a bank.


Yes you can.
I bought a house just after the crash in 97 and got a real bargain.
You will need to look for a long time though.
You have to find the right property and  a bank manager who is realistic.

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> My wife seems to think that we might be able to get a bargain deal on a repo through a bank.
> 
> 
> Yes you can.
> I bought a house just after the crash in 97 and got a real bargain.
> You will need to look for a long time though.
> You have to find the right property and a bank manager who is realistic.


They tend to sell the cheap repo houses to "favoured" customers.

----------


## MeMock

I'm just impressed that CMN's house has a proper footpath and kerbing.

As for my fridge, it was a wedding present, there is no way that I would pay that much money for anything  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

Do you use that water/ice dispenser ?

----------


## MeMock

certainly do, all day everyday. Well the water every day and the ice everytime I am on the rum.

Visiting kids love it and go home sloshing as they are so full of water because of the novelty of it.

I even fill up me water bottle from it and take it to work.

----------


## DrAndy

> guest house, private swimming pool and landscaped garden, all of which are designed and built in the same traditional style.


yes, I love those traditional Thai swimming pools and gardens

estate agents the world over do talk a lot of crap!!

look OK though, but pricey

as for bargains, my wife trawls through Bankok bank auction stuff and finds some good bits and pieces. She reckons the government site is better, more interesting houses often

but the best way of finding the house you want is to cycle round and find the "for sale" notices, with a Thai speaking person, of course.

agents are a pain, they just stick on 25% for themselves for not much work.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> as for bargains, my wife trawls through Bankok bank auction stuff and finds some good bits and pieces. She reckons the government site is better, more interesting houses often


Where are the links...?

----------


## friscofrankie

I have gone to a few of these auctions up here.  All the decent properties are bid on bu the bank for full price.  if the bank isn't going to bid, i.e let it go it really aint; worth much,  Some of the homes up for auction still have the foreclosed owner occupying them and it is up to the buyer to oust them.
Some decent deals to be had on plain land though.  We got all the bank books (they are all about 20mm thick) and circled the homes & land we like.  we were methodical, we went and viewed the properties,  we copied down the listing numbers, addresses and any other pertinent notes on each interesting property.  Without exception the bank made an initial bid (as is their right) for the full listed purchase price.

Finding the property you like and then dealing drirectly with the bank is by far the easiest way to go.  Like Thetyim mentione you might have to have a few options with different banks Some the guys running these banks are just plain fuckin dumb.  They've been sitting on properties waiting to get their price for ages...

----------


## Thetyim

Absolutely correct Frankie but I did find a way around the bank bidding.

The fate of the house at auction is in the hands of the auctioneer.
If the auctioneer is on your side and doesn't tell the bank that he is auctioning the house that day then the bank does not turn up to bid.
Getting the auctioneer on your side involves the usual donation.

Would you like me to post a piccy of the first house I bought ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Yes please..

----------


## Thetyim

I bought this house from Krung Thai Bank.
It is in the city of Phrae about 1km from the city centre but located in a very quiet and repectable soi.  There are 16 houses in the soi and the neighbours include Director of Highways, Senator, School Director etc.
All the wood in this house is Golden Teak even the roof timbers.
3 bed, 2 bathroom, 1 rec.  Parquet flooring.
After this piccy was taken I replaced the roof tiles with better quality blue ones which made it look a lot better.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

How much land is that sitting on and how much did it cost, if you don't mind my asking.

----------


## NickA

Me too!

----------


## Thetyim

> How much land is that sitting on and how much did it cost, if you don't mind my asking.


The land had a full chanote but I cannot remember the size.
Let me guess 40 x 40 metres

I paid 500k

----------


## NickA

where is it? seems like a real bargain

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> where is it? seems like a real bargain


Twit..





> It is in the city of Phrae about 1km from the city centre but located in a very quiet and repectable soi. There are 16 houses in the soi and the neighbours include Director of Highways, Senator, School Director etc.
> All the wood in this house is Golden Teak even the roof timbers.

----------


## NickA

^Yes, but is it on the left or right side of the soi and exactly how many metres down the soi - I mean I would like a grid reference is possible.

----------


## Thetyim

It is on the left hand side of the soi, 137.5 metres down from the road.

----------


## NickA

^thank you!

^^^Twat

----------


## friscofrankie

Did you then turn the house?

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> as for bargains, my wife trawls through Bankok bank auction stuff and finds some good bits and pieces. She reckons the government site is better, more interesting houses often
> 
> 
> Where are the links...?


my wife has them

----------


## Rascal

Any rentals available there? Thank you. Will you answer CM?

----------


## DrAndy

CMN has a house he was thinking of renting

----------


## Begbie

There's tons of empty houses.

----------


## blackgang

Yes CMN does have a nice house over there and the rent seems very reasonable. good internet too.

----------


## DrAndy

> Any rentals available there? Thank you. Will you answer CM?


 
PM CMN

----------


## Rascal

Knew you would not answer me, you really got me wrong. That's all!  :Smile:

----------


## Rascal

any more around like that and how do you find distressed property. Without spending weeks go to the Banks? Maybe thats the only way to do i t.

----------


## blackgang

Most banks do have websites where all the property they have for sale is listed as to area, style and price, I enjoy looking even tho I do not want to buy any.

----------


## DrAndy

yeah, my wife spends hours looking at the banks websites

she finds lots of bargains, apparently

----------


## drskosha

nad the bank websites would be?

----------


## benlovesnuk

here you go  

KonBaan>>House from bank<<

----------

